# Waiting for welcome message



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

I've just got Tivoweb up and running on my newly upgraded hard disc. That's step 1 but I need to transfer files to Tivo via FTP. When I start Filezilla, with Tivo FTP open it just times out with the message "waiting for welcome message"? 
What gives? As those of you who are FTP savvy will have already realised - this is not my strong point but I will perserve until it is done.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry. No idea. No such problem here; ever. (Yet )


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not an expert, but I get that message when ftp is not running on the TiVo end. This assumes that you are typing in the correct addresses, passwords etc on your ftp client. If you reboot your TiVo then if TiVO ftp is set to run on startup that will fix it. If not you will need to start it manually. I've forgotten the commands needed for this as I installed Hackman some time ago & with that module you can start & stop TiVo ftp (& other functions & hacks) through TiVoweb.

Someone will be along shortly to give you a more detailed answer, but thats the gist of it (I think!?).

Regards,

Martin


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you reboot your TiVo then if TiVO ftp is set to run on startup that will fix it. If not you will need to start it manually.


Yes you were correct, after a reboot the FTP connection was fine - but...once I had transferred the file to Tivo and closed the connection I am back "waiting for welcome message" now that I want to transfer another file.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds like your FTP client isn't closing the connection properly or it's killing the process at the Tivo somehow.

I just use the command line FTP client in Windows.
Go to 'Start>Run>"cmd"'
Type "cd \_the directory with my Tivo stuff in it_
Type "ftp"
The type "open _your tivo UIP address_"
Press enter twice then type "binary" to make sure you send stuff in mode.

put _filename_ to transfer a file
mput *.* to transfer everything in the current local directory.

Finally type "bye" to nicely terminate the FTP session


----------

